# Pix Of Ceiling Fan Installation



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, we started the latest fiver mod today - the installation of a 4 blade, 42", a/c powered, reversible residential style ceiling fan. It seems most of the new fivers, especially the higher end ones, have one. It seems like the install will go pretty easy. We will finish it Sunday and get to try it out on our next trip in a few weeks. We are headed down to Hillsborough River SP near Tampa for the HUGE rv show the weekend of Jan. 16-18. pcm









Looking forward








Looking AFT








The slide clears the fan perfectly when retracted. VERY pleased!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

well i,m sure glad you have a fiver because when i seen the topic i was thinking i have about 1" of clearence between my head and the celiing.








by the way im also envious my outback is under 2 feet of snow and its -25c.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I would be interested in more info. Would like to put one in my 5er. Pics, install suggestions or instruction and brand of fan. Like a Home Depot or Lowe's residential fan?

Thanks. Jim


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We finished the ceiling fan installation today. I'm happy to say it was one of the easier mods we have done to the fiver. We are looking forward to the the fans performance soon. Should be a nice, quiet way to move the air when heat/air is not needed. 
We purchased the fan from HD for $20. We used a stud finder to find the ceiling beam in which to attach it. The fan bracket was then attached to the beam with 2 lag screws. Four additional hollow wall type fasteners were used, as well. It is very secure with the lag bolts basically supporting the weight and the additional screws eliminating any lateral forces during operation and travel. 
The romex cable was easy to feed thru the ceiling via the new hold cut for the fan. We fed the cable over to the ceiling outlet box near the entrance door of the rv and tied it into it for the power source. 
For those interested, I will try to post some pix at a later date. PCM


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Going to Tampa RV Show???? You have done so many mods, just curious, why are you going? We went last year before we bought our fiver when we had a TT. Didn't buy at the show but it is sure neat to look at them all. It kinda makes you want to start modding. Have fun and bring comfortable shoes.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, headed back to the Tampa RV Show. This will be our 3rd year to go. We just like to LOOK! We have gotten our Sydney so fine-tuned at this point, no need to trade-up at this point. Besides, we lke it, too!
I need to update our list of mods to include the latest with photos. pcm


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I for one would definately love to see the photo's of the ceiling fan, we just put a new white ceiling fan in our bedroom at home and moved the one that was in the bedroom into our computer room. I would like to put one in the OB like we have in the bedroom, would really like to see what yours looks like first though.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I've posted pix of the new ceiling fan in my original post on the subject. Enjoy. PCM


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a great mod! Ceiling fans do a great job and are a nice addition to 5'ers. I never thought I would want one, but after 1 day with our 5'er, I couldn't go back. Now I just need to find one that works on 12V. That 120 is a little limiting...


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks! They do make the 12V ceiling fans. I thought about it, however, I figured I didn't need to spend another $60-$70 since I always have shore power. I think it will be an asset when heating the rv and especially when no hvac is needed. Looking forward to its use. PCM


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Mod- and looks great! I like the way it fits above the slide. Would love to able to do that in our TT, but, it would be too low....


----------

